# Learning the language



## Joshua32 (Sep 30, 2020)

Hi I am travelling to Cyprus soon and trying to memorise basic words. 
I am wondering if locals appreciate it if I try to speak a bit like simple greeting, thanks , hi , hello , thank you ,goodbye - in a business setting?

Some culture hates it when foreigners try to speak their language and mispronounce words. (I will not say which country but I am guessing you have an idea which one LOL)


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi Josh

If you can speak a few words of the language, it will be appreciated.

If you're worried about mispronunciation, use Google Translate and listen to the translation.

Cheers,


----------



## The Bond (Mar 4, 2017)

Josh,
Good for you to learn the language but cut yourself some slack and dont stress, my wife is Russian/Moldavian so I know a little of both but am a long way off being a linguist and certainly would find it massive to be good at Greek also. Incidently my neigbour Kiriakos (being a greek cypriot) made me laugh, dont bother John he says, they should all know english, their lazy, dont waste ya money on courses let them learn english. So keep at it and let them appreciate someone trying to learn 

Re

John


----------



## Joshua32 (Sep 30, 2020)

nhowarth said:


> Hi Josh
> 
> If you can speak a few words of the language, it will be appreciated.
> 
> ...


Thank josh! Great Idea ! will def check google translate


----------



## Joshua32 (Sep 30, 2020)

By the way, I listed a few things to do/see (totally taking advantage of this business trip )
Their beach looks great!! hands down. 

I am not into museums but maybe I should visit a few (?)

- Colossi castle
- Sanctuary of Apollo
- Medieval Museum
- The Cyprus Motor Museum
- The Lady's Mile beach
- The Kourion pebbly beach
- The Miami Beach

Food/Resto to Try
- Neon Phaliron 
- La Mer
- The H Kamara tavern


I booked my airport to hotel cab via cyprus24.taxi/en/route/limassol, then maybe figure it out when I get to my accommodation, a colleague told me I can rent a car when I get there to make things easier.


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi Joshua

The Neon Phaliron and La Mer are both business restaurants - I've eaten at both of them and they're relatively expensive. I was in La Mer when Nicos Anastasiades and his entourage dropped in for a meal during the run up to the presidential election a few years ago.

I think the H Kamara taverna is in Omodos (one of the mountain villages north of Limassol.)

I'm sure your reseller/partner will be able to recommend some places to visit and eat.

Cheers,


----------



## Joshua32 (Sep 30, 2020)

*Adding few more resto on the list :*



Joshua32 said:


> By the way, I listed a few things to do/see (totally taking advantage of this business trip )
> Their beach looks great!! hands down.
> 
> I am not into museums but maybe I should visit a few (?)
> ...


Added a few more stops. haha

- Colossi castle
- Sanctuary of Apollo
- Medieval Museum
- The Cyprus Motor Museum
- The Lady's Mile beach
- The Kourion pebbly beach
- The Miami Beach
- was advised to go on a side trip to aiya napa. 

Food/Resto to Try
- Neon Phaliron 
- La Mer
- The H Kamara tavern
-Pixida Fish Tavern (New Limassol Marina)
-Epsilon Resto Bar
-Meze Taverna Restaurant
-Karatello Tavern Restaurant Limassol
-Symposio


I booked my airport to hotel cab via cyprus24.taxi, then maybe figure it out when I get to my accommodation, a colleague told me I can rent a car when I get there to make things easier.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Don't stress about learning the language as almost everyone speaks English. I found that when I tried to speak to people in the little Greek I learned they just answered me in English. It is of course nice to learn a few common phrases out of politeness. I was in Cyprus for 15 years and have been in France for less than 2 but already speak and understand far more French than Greek as the French people are eager to help you to learn their language. I think for Cypriots it is often just easier to speak in English rather than help you with their language.

As for Ayia Napa its my worst nightmare. In the winter months it is almost deserted, very cold winds blowing of the sea, in the summer month you are lucky if you can find enough space on the beach to put a handkerchief down to sit on. But maybe overcrowded beaches are your thing


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Veronica said:


> Don't stress about learning the language as almost everyone speaks English. I found that when I tried to speak to people in the little Greek I learned they just answered me in English...I think for Cypriots it is often just easier to speak in English rather than help you with their language.


I agree with Veronica. In the hospitality sector especially, there are many Eastern Europeans for whom their second language is English. I took Greek lessons for the first year, and most Cypriots think I am a Greek Cypriot because of my swarthy skin. However, I soon found that when speaking to Cypriots in my limited Greek, they always answered me in English! Many major shops here issue discount cards, which is numbered as your telephone number (very good idea!). However, if speaking Greek, it’s always handy to learn the idioms. When quoting my discount number (in perfect Greek) they knew that I wasn’t Cypriot. How? I quoted individual numbers ie nine, seven, seven, six...etc. Cypriots, however, would say ninety seven, seventy six etc. I was always rumbled!


----------



## JoeChristmas (Oct 29, 2016)

Veronica said:


> As for Ayia Napa its my worst nightmare. In the winter months it is almost deserted, very cold winds blowing of the sea, in the summer month you are lucky if you can find enough space on the beach to put a handkerchief down to sit on. But maybe overcrowded beaches are your thing


I have to say summer 2020 was fantastic for Ayia Napa. We went a few times from Paphos. The beaches were practically deserted. Crystal clear clean water, few people around, it was heaven. 

But yes, in a normal year, I would avoid Ayia Napa like the plague. We were there in 2019 and I basically vowed never to go back. So many tourists, it was quite unpleasant... 

Covid has been a disaster for the island, but for those who want to enjoy the beaches without masses of tourists, it's been heaven.


----------

